# Delivery Delays?



## BMW#8 (Jan 31, 2020)

I just ordered a Euro Delivery and requested a pickup at the Performance Center. I was told that there now a 2+ month delay to get a car at PCD. The car will be returned to BMW Europe in early May. That would make PCD in mid-June. Why can't I pickup my car in SC then?


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Who told you this? A two month delay from when? You have 4.5 months of lead time so I find it hard to believe they can't schedule anything, particularly if you've done a Euro delivery and won't get the "pre-flight" session.

Worst case scenario: call the Performance Center and ask. They won't be able to book anything since that has to come through your SA, but I've always found them very helpful answering questions. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

The terminology "delay", doesn't mean what what you're thinking. I was told something similar but if you look in your ED packet, you'll see it falls in line w/ the expected timeline. From the time you drop off the vehicle, it says "Your vehicle will be in transit for approximately 6-8 weeks to the east coast, 8-10 weeks to the west coast, and *10 weeks for Performance Center redeliveries*". So that 10 weeks timeframe is in line w/ the "2 month delay" that your and my dealers have said. Also, the Performance Center will not schedule a date for ED cars until after they have cleared customs. This is different than if you had not done ED where they will schedule your date once the car is on a boat. For me personally, this works as my ED is mid April so not getting it until 10 weeks later puts it at the end of June when school gets out. Makes it easier to plan a roadtrip back up w/ the kids.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Shon528 said:


> The terminology "delay", doesn't mean what what you're thinking. I was told something similar but if you look in your ED packet, you'll see it falls in line w/ the expected timeline. From the time you drop off the vehicle, it says "Your vehicle will be in transit for approximately 6-8 weeks to the east coast, 8-10 weeks to the west coast, and *10 weeks for Performance Center redeliveries*". So that 10 weeks timeframe is in line w/ the "2 month delay" that your and my dealers have said. Also, the Performance Center* will not schedule a date for ED cars until after they have cleared customs. *This is different than if you had not done ED where they will schedule your date once the car is on a boat. For me personally, this works as my ED is mid April so not getting it until 10 weeks later puts it at the end of June when school gets out. Makes it easier to plan a roadtrip back up w/ the kids.


Still unlikely but, this is where you will have an issue, if you do.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

need4speed said:


> Still unlikely but, this is where you will have an issue, if you do.


We'll see how it goes. I ordered in November, turned in my F30 at the end of Janurary, doing ED in April, and hopefully doing PCD at the end of June. At that point, what's another delay :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have been booking many PCDs lately (not Euro re-deliveries). 

PDC must be busy because open dates are running a bit behind what I remember from the past.


----------



## kkratochvil (Dec 10, 2011)

I have PCD for my X6, M50i scheduled for 4/23. I would estimate that doing PCD bumped me back by about 5 weeks. I had a Week 10 allocation and once the PC had me booked, I was pushed to a Week 15 build.

Obviously, transport would be a couple of weeks, so most likely, it's really only delaying my "delivery" by 2-3 weeks. 

I'm just hopeful that the 4/23 date remains intact, given the obvious possibility of a delay due to supply chain impacts of the Coronavirus...


----------

